# brock lesnar in talks for wrestlemania!



## bando661 (Aug 17, 2011)

Several different websites have reported Brock lesnar is in negotiations for this Sundays WWE wrestlemania. Can't say I didn't see this coming. First time in years ill be spending money to watch a wwe ppv.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Does Kane still wrestle?

If so, you see where I'm going.


----------



## bando661 (Aug 17, 2011)

Ya he does, but the rock is wrestling tonight, another reason why I'm watching. Sunday not tonight. It's supposed to be him attacking the rock or something.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Kane is awesome, fool. 

Unlike some of the elitist bellends at this site, I hold no pointless grudge against professional wrestling. I tuned in religiously as a youngster, and though I rarely watch it these days, I might just flip to WrestleMania and watch The Rock lay the smack down (or eat an F5 from Lesnar... one or the other). Brock gave MMA a solid shot, won some, lost some, and if wrestling is where he chooses to go from here, then more power to him. 

Commence the baseless, pointless, and empty hatred of the big, bad professional wrestling.


----------



## bando661 (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't know if u were knocking me or not, but i been watching raw every night since the rock had been back. It's been awesome lol.


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

bando661 said:


> Ya he does, but the rock is wrestling tonight, another reason why I'm watching. Sunday not tonight. It's supposed to be him attacking the rock or something.


Thats what I've been expecting. He comes in and messes up the Cena/Rock match (because they probably don't want a "clean" "win" for either guy) and then feuds with Cena for a little bit. Then he disappears and just shows up every once in a while. He probably won't make any where near as much as he would of when he was champ though.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

bando661 said:


> I don't know if u were knocking me or not, but i been watching raw every night since the rock had been back. It's been awesome lol.


I wasn't referring to you. Give it a little longer, and you'll know get what I'm talking about.

I caught the last two RAWs, and I'm more excited for Taker vs. HHH than anything else. Hell in a Cell with HBK as the special referee? Get some.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

I been watching for the last few months because AFN sucks...It .has drug me in! The Rock is funny as hell!


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I wasn't referring to you. Give it a little longer, and you'll know get what I'm talking about.
> 
> I caught the last two RAWs, and I'm more excited for Taker vs. HHH than anything else. Hell in a Cell with HBK as the special referee? Get some.


I find Daniel Bryan to be the best thing going on the WWE at the moment, the development to his character since he got the championship has been superb.

Punk vs Jericho is the match i want to see based on ring work alone.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

The Rock is wrestling John Cena last I checked.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> The Rock is wrestling John Cena last I checked.


Look for Lesnar to interfere at some point in the match.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Americans are so funny.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Chileandude said:


> Look for Lesnar to interfere at some point in the match.


lol...alright.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Rusko said:


> Americans are so funny.


Do you really think Americans are the only people who watch wrestling?

It's supposed to be huge in Mexico, kinda like MMA in Brazil.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Wrestling is a sport in Mexico. In America, it's a bit of a soap opera. 

That said, I'd tune into to see Taker vs. HHH and Rock vs. Cena.


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

Rusko said:


> Americans are so funny.


Well of course, I mean everyone knows we are totally awesome like that 
But where are you from? I would imagine that there is pro wrestling there since it is all over.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Cool. At least he can potentially beat a top contender in a fake-fight. 

Should probably not be in the UFC section though, as it has nothing to do with the UFC.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Rusko said:


> Americans are so funny.


This. Americans think they are all that with their internet providers, trash service, and running water. Most americans have never fed a bus or lived the kind of third world life that brazilians have become accustomed to:thumb02:


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

I watched wrestling as a youngster religiously back in the days. However i will admit i started tuning in once the rock returned. 

Its sad how things are different now, last time i remember kane was unbeatable, today the man gets his ass whooped like he was stephan bonnar.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm a science major in University but if you threw me into the UFC or the WWE I'd rather go the UFC purely out of concern for my health. If Lesnar goes to the WWE it will be for a one off type deal, his body is wrecked


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

rabakill said:


> I'm a science major in University but if you threw me into the UFC or the WWE I'd rather go the UFC purely out of concern for my health. If Lesnar goes to the WWE it will be for a one off type deal, his body is wrecked


Naw man i think he`s good enough to do the wwe full time again, maybe less road shows. If dudes like Hogan and Flair are still going strong i think lesnar can to. I don`t think he would have fought Overeem and then another fight after that if his health was that bad.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

marcthegame said:


> Naw man i think he`s good enough to do the wwe full time again, maybe less road shows. If dudes like Hogan and Flair are still going strong i think lesnar can to. I don`t think he would have fought Overeem and then another fight after that if his health was that bad.


hogan's back is absolutely destroyed, he needs stimulants and painkillers to go on stage. The last time Lesnar was touring full time with the WWE he was addicted to painkillers and hard alcohol to the point that he doesn't remember anything over an entire year. Anderson Silva wears bunny slippers and plays soccer with his kids.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

rabakill said:


> hogan's back is absolutely destroyed, he needs stimulants and painkillers to go on stage. The last time Lesnar was touring full time with the WWE he was addicted to painkillers and hard alcohol to the point that he doesn't remember anything over an entire year. Anderson Silva wears bunny slippers and plays soccer with his kids.


Are you sure that he was addicted to painkillers and hard alcohol? Pretty sure he was in perfect shape and left the wwe to tryout for the NFL. The wwe was pretty pissed off at him for that move.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

I can see Brock interferring in the undertaker match and costing him his undefeated streak. The wwe would be fools not to go down this route after what hapoened with the undertaker and brock in the ufc last year, they could build a story line were the two face at next years wrestlemania.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Not UFC related? :confused02:


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

Ludinator said:


> I can see Brock interferring in the undertaker match and costing him his undefeated streak. The wwe would be fools not to go down this route after what hapoened with the undertaker and brock in the ufc last year, they could build a story line were the two face at next years wrestlemania.


I could see tha happening to or maybe he makes it so the Undertaker wins and then they have a match at next years mania. This is what I thought was going to happen if Dana had let Brock do a couple matches while signed. However I think interferring with the Rock's match is more likely now.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

rabakill said:


> hogan's back is absolutely destroyed, he needs stimulants and painkillers to go on stage. The last time Lesnar was touring full time with the WWE he was addicted to painkillers and hard alcohol to the point that he doesn't remember anything over an entire year. Anderson Silva wears bunny slippers and plays soccer with his kids.


Hogan's health problems go far beyond his back, he's actually literally shrunk like 3 or 4 inches because of his knees and other related damage.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Word is WWE is also trying to sign Batista to appear at Mania. I smell a Lesnar vs. Batista WWE sanctioned mixed martial arts bout. Winner is the undisputed MMA Champion of the Universe.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

^^ and yeah Hogan is beyond fucked up. Had he signed the deal for the Hogan grill instead of it becoming the Foreman grill he'd be chilling in Hawaii never to wrestle again. Hogan is broke and he wrestles out of necessity, I feel bad for him.


marcthegame said:


> Are you sure that he was addicted to painkillers and hard alcohol? Pretty sure he was in perfect shape and left the wwe to tryout for the NFL. The wwe was pretty pissed off at him for that move.


verbatim from his mouth

"Well yeah I was one of them. I acquired a number of different injuries, broken ribs and torn out knees and elbows, that suffered a lot of damage and so I was one of them. I was on the pain train just so I could tolerate the pain and go out and perform. I used vicodin and vodka. That was where I saw my life going, you look around the locker room and you see all these other performers that have been doing it for twenty years and I didn't want to be one of those guys."

How many Vicodin he was taking a day, while working for WWE:
"More than I should have been taking that's for sure.You come home when you get a day off and you try to be a family guy but you're either just a zombie walking around or sleeping the whole day off. I wanted a change in lifestyle."


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

I was surprised to come in to this thread and not see a ton of anti-WWE hate from MMA diehards. Pleasant surprise. Brock will be back with the WWE, I'm almost certain. There's a ton of money in it for him and Vince would probably even offer him a very light, flexible schedule. I really hope he doesn't screw Taker vs HHH. Taker's streak could be ended by someone younger to really get over as opposed to Triple H who probably won't even wrestle full time ever again.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

They need to get Mankind back up in there. Dick sock to your mouth FTW. Those were the good old days when people used to really hurt themselves and do crazy stuff. Nowadays it's all about the drama.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Sterl said:


> I was surprised to come in to this thread and not see a ton of anti-WWE hate from MMA diehards. Pleasant surprise. Brock will be back with the WWE, I'm almost certain. There's a ton of money in it for him and Vince would probably even offer him a very light, flexible schedule. I really hope he doesn't screw Taker vs HHH. Taker's streak could be ended by someone younger to really get over as opposed to Triple H who probably won't even wrestle full time ever again.


A lot of MMA fans use to watch pro wrestling, I was very big into it when I was 6 and watched it religiously till I was about 12 and was a HUGE Undertaker fan but then Brock left it started to suck and I got into Mayweather/De La Hoya and eventually the UFC when Brock came on board.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

^^^^ yeah i was also a fan from age of about 13-17. If lesnar does make an appearance tomorrow night it will only be to set a match up for next year's wrestlemania. Lesnar has stated many of times he loves his family and just chilling away from everything on his farm, going back to the wwe won't happen full time. I think all this is abit fishy if ime honest.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

Looks like lesnar has signed a 1 year contract with the wwe. Sources are saying lesnar signed a contract last night and arrived at Miami this morning.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Lesnar was a true phenomenon in pro wrestling. I don't mind him going back to the WWE at all, in fact I welcome it, and I might have to start wathcing RAW regularly again for the first time in years just to see what he's up to.


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Though I like to keep the lines between pro wrestling and MMA pretty clear - I say this is a clever move by Brock...

If he returns he'll get payed like a boss, work as much as he sees fit and stay healthier because of it.

Question is - would this be a one-feud deal or a longer contract?

I must admit I was a big wrestling fan back in the day, and I still read a little wrestling-news every now and then. It's been a long time since I've seen one of their tv-shows or PPVs though, as it's really a niche kinda thing here where I live, they show it one some random cable channel at 2 or 3 am


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I hate pro wrestling... and this has next to nothing to do with the UFC. If anything it blurs the lines for casual viewers who don't know that he retired.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Can't blame him. Surely their making him undefeatable and pay him, a LOT. No harm on securing your future.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Nice thats good for him if he does that.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

> Apr 1, 2012 - Brock Lesnar's MMA career might be over, but it appears as though his World Wrestling Entertainment run isn't just yet.
> 
> According to WrestlingObserver.com, Lesnar is currently in Miami, site of Sunday's WrestleMania 28 event. The Web site also reported an "unconfirmed" story that Lesnar has already signed a new one-year deal with WWE.
> 
> ...


Source


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Completely unrelated to this thread, but this has honestly been the best WM I've ever watched. Taker vs HHH was one of the best I've ever seen and all the other matches have been pretty good as well. Lesnar or no Lesnar, pro wrestling still has a little life left.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Lesnar ever show up?


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nope. 

I don't know why, I haven't watched WWE in 7+ years since I was a kid, but the recent stories with HHH(was my favourite wrestler growing up)/undertaker and Cena/Rock was pretty cool, so I decided to watch it tonight.

Was pretty entertaining. The way I see it, its kinda theatrical, people go and spend money to watch people act live on stage, perform a play and whatnot, and this is really the same thing. 

Don't know why there needs to be negativity around the topic, although from the one or two posts I did read, its been pretty civil this time.


----------



## MCDOJO101 (Dec 31, 2011)

April Fools


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

MCDOJO101 said:


> April Fools


That's what I was thinking. They pulled a good one, started this early.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

He could turn up on raw tonight.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

The next big thing is back home. Lesnar has returned to the WWE.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

First time I've watched wrestling in years, nice to see Brock back there.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Say what you will about the WWE, but they sure can put on a show, as Wrestlemania proved.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Brock Lesnar returns to WWE Raw here:





Cant say im not surprised... I guess he didnt like taking a punch for real. I havent watched the WWE in a long time, and I dont think im going to start now, still hold the old memories dear though.


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

If he works a some what active schedule I wonder how well he will do with the fans. His whole thing in his first WWE run was his freakish look which was only out done by his freakish strength. He is a lot smaller now and I'm sure a lot weaker so he probably won't be able to do the things he used to do. The fans did seem really happy to see him though.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

He turk mah jerb!!!!!!!!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I havent watched wrestling since the Rock and Sock connection days, but I must admit. I had a little look on YouTube for Brocks return.


----------



## oordeel (Apr 14, 2007)

1 F5 and he's out of breath?

Let me just stick with fake wrestling is just not my cup of tea. To each their own (I did like the analogy that people are paying to watch entertainment, and if that entertains them, they're getting their money's worth).

omg, so hard to keep it civil!!!!


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

wow, Brock looks abit out of shape aswell there abit podgy.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Ludinator said:


> wow, Brock looks abit out of shape aswell there abit podgy.


I don't think he's out of shape necessarily but he's clearly lost a ton of muscle from his illness and surgeries or he was off roids for his entire MMA career. You could see in the video they played on the screen that showed him from his original WWE run he was jacked beyond belief back then.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> You could see in the video they played on the screen that showed him from his original WWE run he was jacked beyond belief back then.


yup:


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Well now - that looks totally natural doesn't it?


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I highly doubt he ever used steroids, I just think his stomach illnesses wrecked him physically way worse than he lets on. I bet he has constant abdominal pains.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

rabakill said:


> I highly doubt he ever used steroids, I just think his stomach illnesses wrecked him physically way worse than he lets on. I bet he has constant abdominal pains.


Oh come on, to think that the majority of beefcakes that used to be the norm in wrestling in the late eighties-nineties-early 2000 didn't use steriods is pretty naive. Especially since they didn't check for steroid use until the late nineties.

Thank god people are looking a bit more normal these days.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

hellholming said:


> yup:


Thats from a photo shoot tho, Air brushed compare here.



















Looks in good shape in the ufc and then roided up in the wwe, But to me looks really out of shape now.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










In the video he looks like he has bit of Bitch Ti*.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Ludinator said:


> Thats from a photo shoot tho, Air brushed compare here.


yes, but if you compare those pics you can see that he has lost a pretty siginificant amount of muscle. And that was a good thing when he competed in MMA.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

People, its pro wrestling. Its not like his physique or cardio is going to determine the outcome of a match because it is fake.

What we do know is Lesnar is going to make a lot of money.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

ASKREN4WIN said:


> People, its pro wrestling. Its not like his physique or cardio is going to determine the outcome of a match because it is fake.
> 
> What we do know is Lesnar is going to make a lot of money.


exactly, and personally, I can't wait to see it.

and I do think he will look better in a few months once he gets training again.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

hellholming said:


> Oh come on, to think that the majority of beefcakes that used to be the norm in wrestling in the late eighties-nineties-early 2000 didn't use steriods is pretty naive. Especially since they didn't check for steroid use until the late nineties.
> 
> Thank god people are looking a bit more normal these days.


brock had a lot more of a normal athletic background than most guys in the WWE. He bulked up quite a bit back when he was in high school, he wrestled for a long time and was tested many times while he was still extremely big. I think he was just a giant man that worked very hard, the most indicative thing is the size of his shoulders and his lats. He never seemed to have any of the symptoms of steroid use either, no back acne, no gynecomastia, no noticeable rage issues (yeah he gets worked up when in action but day to day he seems very calm).

Chael Sonnen with his his acne and his naturally low testosterone is a candidate for performance enhancing drugs, Brock is a giant guy that has never exerted a single sign of steroid use and has passed many many steroid tests. He was a monster of a man in college and didn't really look much different when he joined the WWE. It's easy to point the finger at him because he is so big, but I think he's just a genetic outlier and he used to work insanely hard. And I think if anything his decrease in size is more indicative that he doesn't use steroids because testosterone decreases naturally with age and so will muscle mass and it looks like Brock is just past his athletic prime and starting to lose muscle while not supplementing it with any form of testosterone or steroid.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Brock was a special athlete pre-injury. There's a reason he only lost 5 times in his entire college wrestling career. He hasn't ever failed a drug test, and never showed any clear signs of steroid use. He was just a unique athlete physically that was ruined by a horrible illness. Wrestlers like Triple H are guys who are prime candidates for steroid use, as he was no bigger than 180 pounds when he was in his late 20's and now is 260 pounds of muscle in his early 40's.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

Brock Lesnar was roided up to the max in wwe and u have to be pretty stupid not to know that, he was probably even using growth which would explain his massive hands. Your saying that Brock shrinking in size is a sign he wasn't using when in fact it was a massive sign he was. If Brock was clean then why didn't he keep that wwe build in UFC? Brock shrunk and lost muscle because he came of steroids and that's the bottom line. Use are making comments that he was tested and passed, when? In Wwe ? So your telling me Hhh, Batista, cena and the rest all pass aswell don't make me laugh,


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Ludinator said:


> Brock Lesnar was roided up to the max in wwe and u have to be pretty stupid not to know that, he was probably even using growth which would explain his massive hands. Your saying that Brock shrinking in size is a sign he wasn't using when in fact it was a massive sign he was. *If Brock was clean then why didn't he keep that wwe build in UFC?* Brock shrunk and lost muscle because he came of steroids and that's the bottom line. Use are making comments that he was tested and passed, when? In Wwe ? So your telling me Hhh, Batista, cena and the rest all pass aswell don't make me laugh,


Not saying Brock did or didn't use, but Brock weighed easily around 300 pounds if not more in the WWE and had a very low body fat %, it'd be extremely hard for him to cut weight and fight if he stayed in his WWE shape.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Ludinator said:


> Brock Lesnar was roided up to the max in wwe and u have to be pretty stupid not to know that, he was probably even using growth which would explain his massive hands. Your saying that Brock shrinking in size is a sign he wasn't using when in fact it was a massive sign he was. If Brock was clean then why didn't he keep that wwe build in UFC? Brock shrunk and lost muscle because he came of steroids and that's the bottom line. Use are making comments that he was tested and passed, when? In Wwe ? So your telling me Hhh, Batista, cena and the rest all pass aswell don't make me laugh,


changing workout programs. Brock worked out to bulk, once he hit the UFC he worked out to fight. I went from 210 to 170 by changing from powerlifting to cardio/plyometrics, does that mean I was on steroids?


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

Brock was around 290 in wwe with body fat at around 6-7% it's imossible without using something.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Ludinator said:


> Brock Lesnar was roided up to the max in wwe and u have to be *pretty stupid not to know that*, he was probably even using growth which would explain his massive hands. Your saying that Brock shrinking in size is a sign he wasn't using when in fact it was a *massive sign he was*. If Brock was clean then why didn't he keep that wwe build in UFC? Brock shrunk and lost muscle because he came of steroids and that's the bottom line. Use are making comments that he was tested and passed, when? In Wwe ? So your telling me Hhh, Batista, *cena and the rest all pass aswell don't make me laugh*,


1. Brock was tested by the NCAA, UFC, NFL and this is very important the FBI. 

http://bob-miller.suite101.com/wwe-faces-steroid-scandal-a16730

His name never showed up in any of the roid doctor raids the government did.

2. Brock was busted for steroids 



> Brock Lesnar, the World Wrestling Entertainment champion, was once arrested for illegally possessing steroids, though the felony charge against the 26-year-old athlete was dismissed four months after his January 2001 arrest. Lesnar, pictured in the below mug shot, was popped by Louisville Division of Police detectives after receiving and opening a parcel that cops said contained a "large amount of steroids." Lesnar, a 295-pound former college wrestling champ, was in Kentucky training at a WWE facility. Hit with a trafficking in controlled substances charge, Lesnar was exonerated when tests showed that the seized pills were not, in fact, steroids. While a Louisville detective told TSG that the material was some kind of growth hormone, Lesnar's defense attorney, Scott Cox, characterized the confiscated pills as a "vitamin type of thing." According to Cox, officers seemed "very apologetic" when lab results cleared Lesnar. It is unclear how investigators concluded that the parcel sent to Lesnar may have contained illicit substances.


Only oops they weren't steroids.

3. 




He's always been a monster, he had to cut weight to make 265.

4. John Cena, maybe a lot of things but I believe he is natural he has a collegiate degree in sports physiology and like Brock the FBI has never been able to connect him to a Roid doctor.

This isn't ten years ago when you can look at a guy and say he's on roids and he isn't.

This guy was on steroids









and this guy wasn't


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

John8204 said:


> 4. John Cena, maybe a lot of things but I believe he is natural he has a collegiate degree in sports physiology and like Brock the FBI has never been able to connect him to a Roid doctor.





> In 2007 Cena was also interviewed for the CNN Special Investigations Unit documentary, "Death Grip: Inside Pro Wrestling", which focused on steroid and drug use in professional wrestling. When asked if he had taken steroids he was heard to reply, "I can't tell you that I haven't, but you'll never prove that I have."
> http://www.newburyportnews.com/local/x845831441/WWE-wrestles-CNN-over-Cena-interview-response


Steroids are a part of the sport. Arguing that people don't take them is silly. Almost every guy enters the WWE then gets completely ripped out of nowhere. It's obvious they're taking something.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

MikeHawk said:


> Steroids are a part of the sport. Arguing that people don't take them is silly. Almost every guy enters the WWE then gets completely ripped out of nowhere. It's obvious they're taking something.


Did you not see the video, he was "ripped" years before he entered the WWE, Cena was a bodybuilder before he was in the WWE. What we've seen over the past few years is that roid usage is less for building muscle and more for recover from injuries and work outs the big guys who have always been big aren't the ones juicing it's the skinny sickly ones.

You think you've caught something the NFL, UFC, NCAA, and FBI missed? Their is no evidence Brock used roids, actually their is a ton of exculpatory evidence to the contrary.



MikeHawk said:


> Steroids are a part of the sport. Arguing that people don't take them is silly. Almost every guy enters the WWE then gets completely ripped out of nowhere. It's obvious they're taking something.



But Cena's full answer to the steroid question began with "Absolutely not," according to footage of the interview released by the WWE on its Web site. And what Cena is likely talking about is retroactive classification of steroids, athletes take a drug and two years later they declare it a PED so is the athlete then a cheater?


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

John8204 said:


> Did you not see the video, he was "ripped" years before he entered the WWE, Cena was a bodybuilder before he was in the WWE. What we've seen over the past few years is that roid usage is less for building muscle and more for recover from injuries and work outs the big guys who have always been big aren't the ones juicing it's the skinny sickly ones.
> 
> You think you've caught something the NFL, UFC, NCAA, and FBI missed? Their is no evidence Brock used roids, actually their is a ton of exculpatory evidence to the contrary.


I know Cena's always been huge. I was referring to other pro wrestlers. No, I don't think I've caught anyone as I have no evidence. I just use common sense when forming my opinion.





> But Cena's full answer to the steroid question began with "Absolutely not," according to footage of the interview released by the WWE on its Web site. And what Cena is likely talking about is retroactive classification of steroids, athletes take a drug and two years later they declare it a PED so is the athlete then a cheater?


Yes, they absolutely are. These guys aren't stupid. They know if something is un-documented and not approved by the commissions they shouldn't be taking it. It's just another excuse to get away with taking PEDS.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

MikeHawk said:


> Yes, they absolutely are. These guys aren't stupid. They know if something is un-documented and not approved by the commissions they shouldn't be taking it. It's just another excuse to get away with taking PEDS.


Commissions approve and then deapprove drugs all the time, look at ephredra. That was an approved fat burner that was later decided to be to harmful for people and then it became illegal. Also consider the cases of Kevin and Pat Williams who were suspended for taking a "PED" that wasn't disclosed by the drugs manufacture.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

So wait, Brock IS actually back in the WWE???!!! I thought it was just rumours/April Fools. Might have to start watching a little bit now. Remember when I was a kid and first seeing him dive into the ring F5ing every after Wrestlemania 18. Reminded me of a latter day Sid Vicious.

EDIT - Ah man, just saw the youtube vid of him F5ing Cena! Mark out moment!!!


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

How can people believe that these guys are tested in the wwe for steroids when vince macmahon encourages his guys to use, he's even been
Caught himself. Also Brock ain't stupid these guys get a heads up about drug testing, it's just all about timing.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Ludinator said:


> How can people believe that these guys are tested in the wwe for steroids when vince macmahon encourages his guys to use, he's even been
> Caught himself. Also Brock ain't stupid these guys get a heads up about drug testing, it's just all about timing.


Look at this guy. A doctor and an expert on the behind-the-scenes wrestling industry all rolled into one. It must be nice to have so much knowledge and expertise. I wonder, do they go beyond general ramblings on an online forum, or do you have a newsletter that I can subscribe to?


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Look at this guy. A doctor and an expert on the behind-the-scenes wrestling industry all rolled into one. It must be nice to have so much knowledge and expertise. I wonder, do they go beyond general ramblings on an online forum, or do you have a newsletter that I can subscribe to?


No not a doctor at all but I do know about these thing!


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Ludinator said:


> No not a doctor at all but I do know about these thing!


No, you don't. All you have done is make allegations and than argue with everyone who has presented factual information to the contrary of your statements. Your more of a troll than anything else in this circumstance.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

Didnt that one wrestler named Chris Benoit kill himself, his wife and kid and it was attributed to roid rage?

Look, I dont care one way or the other, but I would think that there are wrestlers who use PEDs just like there are athletes in real sprts who use PEDs.

The difference is that it is not as big a deal as the results are not determined by the physique, athletic ability, stamina, etc as it is in other sports.

I could also see how someone would think Lesnar was on roids in his early WWE career, but I do not know one way or the other.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

ASKREN4WIN said:


> Didnt that one wrestler named Chris Benoit kill himself, his wife and kid and it was attributed to roid rage?
> 
> Look, I dont care one way or the other, but I would think that there are wrestlers who use PEDs just like there are athletes in real sprts who use PEDs.
> 
> ...


Taken from the wikipedia article on the matter 



> Benoit was found to have Xanax, hydrocodone, and an elevated level of testosterone, caused by a synthetic form of the hormone, in his system. The chief medical examiner attributed the testosterone level to Benoit possibly being treated for a deficiency caused by previous steroid abuse or testicular insufficiency. There was no indication that anything in Benoit's body contributed to his violent behavior that led to the murder–suicide, concluding that there was no "roid-rage" involved. Prior to the murder–suicide, Benoit had been given illegal steroids not in compliance with WWE's Talent Wellness Program in February 2006. Benoit received nandrolone and anastrozole. During the investigation into steroid abuse, it was revealed that other wrestlers had also been given steroids.
> 
> After the double-murder suicide, former wrestler Christopher Nowinski contacted Michael Benoit, father of Chris Benoit, suggesting that years of trauma to his son's brain may have led to his actions. Tests were conducted on Benoit's brain by Julian Bailes, the head of neurosurgery at West Virginia University, and results showed that "Benoit's brain was so severely damaged it resembled the brain of an 85-year-old Alzheimer's patient." He was reported to have had an advanced form of dementia, similar to the brains of four retired NFL players who had suffered multiple concussions, sank into depression, and harmed themselves or others. Bailes and his colleagues concluded that repeated concussions can lead to dementia, which can contribute to severe behavioral problems. Benoit's father suggests that brain damage may have been the leading cause of the crime. He also confirmed that his son was quietly cremated, but what was done with the ashes is not public knowledge.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Taken from the wikipedia article on the matter


I stand corrected.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

http://bjpenn.com/mmanews/2012/04/0...shes-in-with-12-month-wwe-contract-18473.html



> The details surrounding Brock Lesnar’s new WWE contract are beginning to emerge and it looks like the former Undisputed Champion has gotten himself a plum of a deal.
> 
> According to sPyWareInsider, Lesnar’s brand new deal — reportedly agreed upon and signed during WrestleMania 28 weekend and rumored to be in the *$5 million range* — will last through next year’s WrestleMania at Met Life Stadium in New Jersey. There, he will assumedly take part in a huge match-up with tons of mainstream press behind it. The Rock? The Undertaker? His victim last night, John Cena? All potential bouts would rake in tons of cash and score hundreds of thousands of pay-per-view (PPV) buys.
> 
> ...


Say what you will about Brock, but the man certainly knows how to capitalize.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I wonder if that's what Brock was making in the UFC. GSP said he was making 4 or 5 million per fight but I always wondered if Brock made more since he sold more.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Ludinator said:


> Brock was around 290 in wwe with body fat at around 6-7% it's imossible without using something.


Lebron James is a beast too, does he do roids? What about Dwight Howard, have you seen him? he can fight megatron and win. 

There are plenty of athletes who are gifted physically, what about Terrell Owens? that dude has a massive body, and has been tested numerous times by the NFL, in fact...He was the most tested player over the last 5 years. 

Keep Trolololololin'


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Spec0688 said:


> Lebron James is a beast too, does he do roids? What about Dwight Howard, have you seen him? he can fight megatron and win.


no offence, but those two are a far cray away from the muscled up freaks in the wrestling business in the nineties.... just look at Triple H and compare: 










You can't get that way without some "help". Or even the late, great Eddie Guerrero, who never was a big man, except for his arms:


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

Spec0688 said:


> Lebron James is a beast too, does he do roids? What about Dwight Howard, have you seen him? he can fight megatron and win.
> 
> There are plenty of athletes who are gifted physically, what about Terrell Owens? that dude has a massive body, and has been tested numerous times by the NFL, in fact...He was the most tested player over the last 5 years.
> 
> Keep Trolololololin'


you have no points at all here, for starters Dwight Howard and Lebron James are 6 ft 11 and 6ft 8 and Brock still had 50 pounds on them, and Terrel Jones well i'd say brock had around a 100 pounds on him so yeah i can still argue.

All you have to do is look at pics of the wwe guys, they are not natural and why you guys would argue is madness.



















oh and dont forget the 68 year old wwe chairman.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

So essentially, anyone with muscles who looks better than you or I is on steroids. Gotcha. 

Not that I'd disagree with you about Scott Steiner.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> So essentially, anyone with muscles who looks better than you or I is on steroids. Gotcha.
> 
> Not that I'd disagree with you about Scott Steiner.


Look ive been on steroids, ive done a cycle in the summer for the last 3 years, a 10 week cycle. naturally i was 6ft tall and 140 pounds at the age of 21, i went the gym at first and noticed no gains and i was working pretty hard, after 5 month's of eating loads, protein, weight gain the lot i stuck like 2-3 pounds on and i was very disapointed. Then came my first course, i went to around 150 pounds, 2nd course i went to around 165 and after my third course 190. I walk around now at 185 and ime 25. When on the steroids i worked my ass of 2 hours in the gym every day 7 days a week, eating loads, loads of protein from shakes, egg's, milk and drinking alot of weight gain. Yeah i could be looking at these and thinking juice heads because i was never that big or i couldn't get results like that, but no one can, no one at my gym was as big as these guys and there was guys roided up to the max who where at the gym from when i got there and was still there when i left. Ive never seen guys like this in my normal every day life, no security guys like these, no doorman, ive never bumped into anyone like these.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Ludinator said:


> Look ive been on steroids, ive done a cycle in the summer for the last 3 years, a 10 week cycle. naturally i was 6ft tall and 140 pounds at the age of 21, i went the gym at first and noticed no gains and i was working pretty hard, after 5 month's of eating loads, protein, weight gain the lot i stuck like 2-3 pounds on and i was very disapointed. Then came my first course, i went to around 150 pounds, 2nd course i went to around 165 and after my third course 190. I walk around now at 185 and ime 25. When on the steroids i worked my ass of 2 hours in the gym every day 7 days a week, eating loads, loads of protein from shakes, egg's, milk and drinking alot of weight gain. Yeah i could be looking at these and thinking juice heads because i was never that big or i couldn't get results like that, but no one can, no one at my gym was as big as these guys and there was guys roided up to the max who where at the gym from when i got there and was still there when i left. Ive never seen guys like this in my normal every day life, no security guys like these, no doorman, ive never bumped into anyone like these.


this I couldn't agree with more. I never used steroids but I lifted a lot when I was younger. Went from 5'10 160 to 212. I was in the gym a lot too and it was clearly obvious who was using.

I trained so vigilantly and could lift nearly as much in some areas, but in the shoulders the chest and the quad exercises they were superhuman. They'd walk around with giant puffed out chests and they'd be benching 450 pounds easily, their veins would be popping out and they had these forearms that were extremely thick. I asked one of them because we'd get to talking and they said they all used steroids. These are steroid abusers and they are easy to spot, just like the guys in the wwe. Moderate users gain weight and size, but abusers are massive and unnatural.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Ludinator said:


> Brock was around 290 in wwe with body fat at around 6-7% it's imossible without using something.


Receipts? Me thinks he would probably be close to death with a body fat that low, especially at his size.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

leifdawg said:


> Receipts? Me thinks he would probably be close to death with a body fat that low, especially at his size.


sorry in wwe his body fat was 12%.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Jon Jones is currently at 5.7% bodyfat - I know that because he said so on twitter last night  (I realise he's in the beginning stages of a weight-cut, but damn)



> @JonnyBones
> Weight 221lbs, bodyfat 5.7% ... quickness and stamina baby


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Jon Jones is a little bitch. He picks fights with those smaller than him, and where I come from (the hood), we call that being a straight up pu$$y. It's clear he could fight at HW, yet he dodges that division worse than the Brits dodge flossing. Punk ass.


----------



## trimco (Feb 4, 2011)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Jon Jones is a little bitch. He picks fights with those smaller than him, and where I come from (the hood), we call that being a straight up pu$$y. It's clear he could fight at HW, yet he dodges that division worse than the Brits dodge flossing. Punk ass.


AGREED
...


:confused05:


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

idiot comments above. Jon Jones is around 225 when not fighting how is that heavy?? Ramapge, Evans, Thiago Silva, Bader to name a few are guys heavyier than Jones so why dont you bitch about them?? Anderson Silva, Maynard, Belfort all dont belong in there devisions the list is endless of guys way bigger than the weight devisions there in yet alot of people have a moan about Jones please.


----------



## The Lion King (Dec 28, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Jon Jones is a little bitch. He picks fights with those smaller than him, and where I come from (the hood), we call that being a straight up pu$$y. It's clear he could fight at HW, yet he dodges that division worse than the Brits dodge flossing. Punk ass.


I see what you did there LOL, i'd +rep you but i'm still a noob


----------

